# $25 Credit Wasn't Applied



## ericdoeswado (Jul 14, 2012)

*Google Play $25 Credit*​
*Did you get your $25 credit on your recent Google Play Purchase?*

Yes, I made a Play purchase $25 credit was applied.1487.50%No, I made a Play purchase and did NOT get a $25 credit.16.25%No, I have not made a purchase yet, but did get the notification that a $25 credit was available.16.25%No, I have not made a purchase yet and did NOT get the notification that a $25 credit was available.00.00%


----------



## ericdoeswado (Jul 14, 2012)

Has anyone else out there received the notification that their $25 credit for the N7 purchase was available only to make a Google Play purchase and then discover that there was no $25 credit applied to your purchase?

I sent an e-mail to Play 'Help' but so far no response.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

ericdoeswado said:


> Has anyone else out there received the notification that their $25 credit for the N7 purchase was available only to make a Google Play purchase and then discover that there was no $25 credit applied to your purchase?
> 
> I sent an e-mail to Play 'Help' but so far no response.


You have to choose it under card type. its listed as "Google Play Balance" or " Account Balance" depending on what screen your looking at....

Like so:

Receipt in my Email - 

Thank you.

You've made a purchase from Poke64738 on Google Play.

Order number: 
1379676288340250
Order date: Jul 21, 2012 11:19 PM EDT

Payment method: Google Play balance

Item Price 
USB/BT Joystick Center 6 $4.79 
Tax(FL): $0.00 Total: $4.79


----------



## ericdoeswado (Jul 14, 2012)

That's interesting as I was never presented with such an option.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

This is what it should look like when buying:


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Did you add a credit card to your account? It doesn't get activated until you have a credit card in play

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> Did you add a credit card to your account? It doesn't get activated until you have a credit card in play
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Yes... that too


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I also had mine show up right away. Still have $24.01 left actually lol. I need something to buy!!!


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I also had mine show up right away. Still have $24.01 left actually lol. I need something to buy!!!


Buy FF3 so you can cry when they decide to drop the price to something reasonable lol


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I also had mine show up right away. Still have $24.01 left actually lol. I need something to buy!!!


Get GMD gestures... you can create iPad like Gestures for it, and they are system wide. Also you can create a 4 finger swipe up to hide the navbar... works great in apps like Netflix that dont hide the navbar, and it goes true full screen... best $5 ive spent


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Get GMD gestures... you can create iPad like Gestures for it, and they are system wide. Also you can create a 4 finger swipe up to hide the navbar... works great in apps like Netflix that dont hide the navbar, and it goes true full screen... best $5 ive spent


Damn I'll have to check that out for sure!


----------

